# GiffGaff Mobile Phone Tariffs



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thinking of switching to a giffgaff sim, are they still considered to be good, and do they provide good 3G coverage?

Im currently with Orange and get a 25% discount on my bill (due to employment status). My tariff is as follows..

Panther 36 £27.87/month 
600 mins calls
Unlimited texts
1GB Data

However my average usage is...

70 mins calls
64 texts
1.2GB Data

As you can see I don't use anywhere near my full allowance of calls, and hardly any texts. But I do sometimes exceed my data allowance as Im always surfing the net. I want to keep my iPhone5 handset which I purchased sim free. I see the giffgaff unlimited data sims look good, but are they known to always have a good 3G signal of internet?..


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

What about a month to month rolling contract option?

Also some of the SIM cards these days allow you put a tenner on then chose to spend your tenner on a set amount of minutes etc.

Have a nosy on giff gaff as they are usually up there for deals


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just found this too so might be of use

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/t-m...limited-texts-unlimited-data-carphone-1831876


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Tesco mobile, sim only deal as its my own iphone, o2 network so brilliant coverage.
I pay £12.50 a month and get 1500 minutes, 5000 text and 2Gb data.

http://shop.tescomobile.com/mobile-phones/Tesco+Mobile/iPhone+Micro+SIM/tariff


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

giffgaff use o2 network so you will be fine with 3G


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

I recently moved over mine and my mrs to GiffGaff £10 monthly deals. Both iphone 5s. All is great so far, delighted to be saving £60 per month combined.

Giffgaff use the O2 network, so 3G coverage will be as per O2 - they'll have a good coverage check on their site I'm sure. Between London and Winchester bases I've not seen an issue.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks:thumb:

Ive just phoned Orange and received my PAC code. However, they obviously tried to stop me leaving and offered to up my data allowance from 1GB to 1.5GB and reduced my tariff from £27 to £12.50. Not a bad deal, but I'll still be tied into them for another 12/24 months. Whereas with giffgaff I can get unlimited data and jump ship at any time.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Giffgaff it is then :thumb: a no brainer when you think about it.

If I didn't like to change my phone all the time I would definitely use Giffgaff


----------



## harmonic (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm with Vodafone but the client site I'm working on at the moment has no VF coverage so I got a giffgaff SIM for my old handset and divert calls. 
Been good so far with decent data rates too when tethered to my iPad


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Scotty Pro said:


> Giffgaff it is then :thumb: a no brainer when you think about it.
> 
> If I didn't like to change my phone all the time I would definitely use Giffgaff


I expect I'll either be keeping my iphone5 or possibly buying the next iPhone release this autumn (handset only). So I've ordered a giffgaff sim, and Orange sent me my PAC code within a minute of requesting it:thumb:

My main concern was 3G coverage as I use my phone for internet when I'm at work, where I'm often travelling around the county. But it looks like I don't have to worry seeing as they use O2. The proof will be in the pudding.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

and don't forget that O2 and voda share masts now so you are practically guaranteed good coverage wherever you are


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm with giffgaff and I pay for the £10 per month goodybag.

Can't fault the customer rewards, but there have been a handful of network downs in the few years I've been with them (I was an early adopter :thumb

Pound for pound, the prices are some of the best around and if you ever want to leave and keep your number, you can get your PAC code in seconds online. Get the my giffgaff app on your phone, if it's an iPhone it'll preload the 3G settings for you and you can easily keep tabs of your usage and set up auto reoccurring


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Scotty Pro said:


> and don't forget that O2 and voda share masts now so you are practically guaranteed good coverage wherever you are


I didn't realise that. Sounds just like the Orange/TMobile merger.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> I didn't realise that. Sounds just like the Orange/TMobile merger.


The only downside is giffgaffs website can be a pita


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I've been with giff gaff for 3 months now and not had a problem. £7.50 a month I pay and not been near data allowance yet. Like the fact I can end it whenever a phone comes out that I want.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Go giffgaff I've been with them for 3 years and not had a problem. Order your sim through quidco and get £5 back


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

I used them for a few months , no major issues , easy to get PAC code etc.

I did however lose all network coverage one day for three hours whilst they had a problem , never had this ever with any other network and wasn't best pleased at the time.

Only happened once and no other issues , would use them again no problem

Coverage same as 02

Try it for a month , will only cost you a tenner


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Brigham1806 said:


> Order your sim through quidco and get £5 back


Damn, I already ordered one this evening, but I've just ordered another via Quidco:thumb:


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

I'd been with Giffgaff for around 18month but switched back to O2 as I struggled getting 3G coverage. I'd heard that O2 users get a higher priority over Gg users.


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, and 3G is better now for me on O2.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

What about 3?

I've changed from The One Plan contract to Ultimate Internet 200 Sim recently.

For £12.90 I get 200 minutes, 300 3 to 3 minutes, 5000 texts and unlimited internet. You also get 4G at no extra cost.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> What about 3?
> 
> I've changed from The One Plan contract to Ultimate Internet 200 Sim recently.
> 
> For £12.90 I get 200 minutes, 300 3 to 3 minutes, 5000 texts and unlimited internet. You also get 4G at no extra cost.


Sounds good, but is that on contract? I'm keen to stay away from contracts which is why giffgaff appeals to me.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Sounds good, but is that on contract? I'm keen to stay away from contracts which is why giffgaff appeals to me.


Sorry forgot to mention that's on a 1 month rolling plan.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Respect the above views and opinions,but when you do have a problem it's very frustrating to get it sorted all out.it's all done on the internet to keep the prices down,on the whole it wasn't too bad but for a few niggles. :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Sorry forgot to mention that's on a 1 month rolling plan.


That sounds good.


----------



## BikerBob (May 7, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> What about 3?
> 
> I've changed from The One Plan contract to Ultimate Internet 200 Sim recently.
> 
> For £12.90 I get 200 minutes, 300 3 to 3 minutes, 5000 texts and unlimited internet. You also get 4G at no extra cost.


Can only speak from my experience but dreadful customer service from 3  Avoid them like the plague!

With GiffGaff for iPad & iPhone and happy with both. Tesco also not bad price-wise with their rolling monthly contracts.

Regards Bob


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Orange retention a have just phoned me with a 'special' offer....

2000 mins
Unlimited texts
Unlimited data
£15.50/monthly rolling deal. 30 days notice to cancel. 

I don't think that's bad actually, its £3/month dearer than giffgaff. The offer lasts till Monday, so now I have to decide what to do!


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

GiffGaff are cheap, but there's no customer service to ring (how often do you ring them).

I'm with T-Mobile, but my sister is with GiffGaff, she's had around 5-6 problems in the last 2 year. There is times when the network is down for a few hours.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

BikerBob said:


> Can only speak from my experience but dreadful customer service from 3  Avoid them like the plague!


There's good and bad for every network.

I've had a business account with 3 for nearly 3 years now and a personal account for just over 2.

I've only had one issue and that was I didn't get a signal at work due to a mast upgrade. They said the work would take around two weeks and they'd credit my account a full month. It ended up only taking a couple of days and I still received a full month's credit.


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

been with them since launch and no issues, couple of outages but I'm guessing o2 customers suffered these at the same time as they share the network.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Are you out and about much? Or can you access a WiFi point where you do your 1.2Gb? That would both increase your speed and reduce your data usage. 

If anyone is interested in a low use sim, I moved to Ovivo in Oct13 and can recommend it (Vodafone network). 250mins, 300 texts and 500Gb per month. Just buy the sim for £20 and that's it. £0 per month thereafter, just some 5 sec adverts that you have to click through if you are browsing the t'internet (they come up about every 5 mins). Works very well for me as most of the time I am WiFi connected anyway, so don't see them.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I pay £12 with Virgin, I get 1200 minutes, 1gb data and unlimited texts. For £15 they can be all unlimited. On a rolling month contract. HTH.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone:thumb:. 

Ive always been happy with the signal I get from Orange, so i tempted to take up their recent retention offer. I use my phone mostly for internet, I'm either driving about for 10hrs a day, or being driven all day. So I'm never in the same place for long.

But I might ask them about 4G deals, but is 4G really worth having?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Well I accepted Oranges offer of £15.50 rolling monthly contract, 2000 mins, unlimited texts & unlimited data. Slightly more expensive than giffgaff but I've always been happy with Oranges 3G coverage. 

Thanks for everyone's help


----------

